# rollers tipplers or tumblers UK



## claude (Sep 28, 2008)

just like to know if there is any body here from the uk who i could book a pair of young off for next year cheers


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Claude,

Contact this organization in the UK.

http://www.nbra.co.uk/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You might also want to contact our member, mini paul who lives in birmingham, UK.

Thank you for your inquiry.


----------

